# meet our boys



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

here are our little boys, nacho and cheese...named by our 4 year old lol.they are 6 month old brothers, and our 3rd group of ratties since we first got pet rats years ago.this is the cage they are in, but it has different beds and toys now... too dark to get a current picture.im also having trouble getting the pictures into my actual post, and turning them upright, so please bear with me while i figure this site out. im on my mobile phone, so it could take a few attempts. nacho is the sideways pic.


----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

anyone know how to make the pictures flip upright? it automatically changed it when uploaded...and i cant figure out how to flip it back.and if anyone knows how to put the pictures in with the text, instead of at the bottom of the post, please let me know.


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

They look sweet  I'm not sure about the photos... sometimes mine post upright and sometimes they don't XD


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I would get rid of the wheel and get a solid bottom wheel wire wheels are not good for rats because they could get there tails or feet stuck while they are running. Ive seen hamsters get hurt on the exact same wheel that is in the picture. I have the same cage as you XD I use photobucket to post photos myself


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

That cage is a good sized cage. Your rats are adorable. 

I few things I have learned is the same as everyone elae about the wheel but i think it needs to be a 12 inch wheel. Also rats love hanging things if possible maybe adding some more.

Welcome to the forum and i hope you figure out the site it still gets me confussed sometimes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Cuties, love their names. About the pictures. My only suggestion is, if you have a laptop or tablet, send the pics there and then rotate them from your photo library. Then post them from there.


----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

the picture of the cage is old...from when we had our last group of females, and right after we switched them to this cage. trying to upload pictures of the cage today, but the site keeps glitching out...will keep trying. we started litterbox training them this week. they are in heaven though. when we got them they were in a wire bottom cage, and the only thing in it besides their food and water was a homemade ramp between 2 wire shelves. no toys, boxes, hammocks... they were very very happy when we moved them into our cage.we are getting a double critternation later this month once, so lots of shopping will occur again then. once they are in the cn, this cage will go to my sisters house for them to use when we visit her.


----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

cage today has:2 hanging tunnels, 1 large corner hammock, 1 regular hammock, a hidey hut, marble slat to keep cool, litter box, 5 hanging toys, and 3 loose toys, as well as a rope bridge.


----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

as for the wheel, it was replaced long ago. we have a silent spinner, but these two never use it, so its not in the cage anymore.i was just looking at that same cage set you have last night. too funny. i didnt order it, couldnt decide between it and one other pattern. if i had though, we would have the same cage and stuff in it lol.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I have two wheels, one is to small for anyone but Penny, which is great since she is the only one who uses it. For the others, they are expensive rat beds. Actually, as I'm typing this, Raichu is sleeping on the saucer wheel, Olivia is sleeping in the litter box, Penny is sleeping on the wooden ledge, and Gadget is sleeping in the hammock. Rats are weird, lol. 

Is there a way you can take a pic of the cage with the window behind it closed? I can't really see, and I want to.


----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

sides


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay! Looks great!


----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

thanks...they seem to really enjoy it. excited to get them more stuff soon though.


----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

Tired boys after playtime this morning.


----------



## nacho&cheese (Jul 6, 2014)

cheese snuggling on nacho nacho and cheeses new brothers... sven the russian dove and olaf the pew


----------



## smyhls (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah, Frozen names. Good choice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

